# S120: Warum geht das? (Verbindung mit Starter über Switch aus anderem Subnetz)



## oliver.tonn (9 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
ich stehe hier (mal wieder) vor einem Rätsel.
An einer Anlage wird ein S120 mit einem CU320 betrieben. Der CU ist über die Netzwerkschnittstelle X127 an einen Beckhoff C6030 IPC angebunden. An der Schnittstelle des CU ist DHCP ausgeschaltet, was ja in Ordnung ist, als IP wurde dann eine aus dem Bereich 169.254.XXX.XXX mit der Subnetzmaske 255.255.0.0 genommen, was vermutlich nicht optimal, aber ich denke auch noch in Ordnung ist.
Wo ich jetzt ins Schwimmen komme ist die Frage, warum der Siemens Starter eine Verbindung zum CU aufbauen kann, da am IPC für die im Starter konfigurierte PG Schnittstelle eine IP aus dem Bereich 192.168.1.X mit Subnetz 255.255.255.0 konfiguriert ist, was ja nun gar nicht zu der IP vom CU passt. Aber es wird, zumindest für mich, noch kurioser. Verbindet man IPC und CU direkt über ein Ethernet-Kabel kann der Starter keine Verbindung herstellen, setzt man aber einen Switch dazwischen funktioniert es. Meine Frage ist jetzt WARUM?
Ergänzend sei noch erwähnt, dass eine zweite Netzwerkschnittstelle ebenfalls eine IP aus dem Netz 192.168.1.X hat, was gar nicht geht (Obwohl, das was die hier machen geht sogar) und geändert werden muss. Die Buskommunikation mit dem CU320 erfolgt via Profinet über eine EL6631. Auch hier ist die IP aus dem Netz 192.168.1.X


----------



## ChristophD (9 Dezember 2021)

ist an dem switch noch was anderes dran oder nur die beiden Teilnehmer (IPC und CU)?


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Dezember 2021)

Die 169.254er Adressen sind hier erklärt:





						Auto-IP-Protokoll
					

Die Internet Assigned Numbers Authority (IANA) hat für die automatische Generierung von privaten IP-Adressen den Adressierungsbereich von 169.254.1.0 bis 169.254.254.255 zur Verfügung gestellt. Der Dienst für die automatische IP-Adressierung heißt Internet Protocol Automatic Configuration (IPAC)...




					www.itwissen.info
				




Die sollte man nicht selber einstellen, das geht teilweise schief! Hat der Switch möglicherweise auch eine DHCP-Funktion?


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Oliver,



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich stehe hier (mal wieder) vor einem Rätsel.
> An einer Anlage wird ein S120 mit einem CU320 betrieben. Der CU ist über die Netzwerkschnittstelle X127 an einen Beckhoff C6030 IPC angebunden. An der Schnittstelle des CU ist DHCP ausgeschaltet, was ja in Ordnung ist, als IP wurde dann eine aus dem Bereich 169.254.XXX.XXX mit der Subnetzmaske 255.255.0.0 genommen, was vermutlich nicht optimal, aber ich denke auch noch in Ordnung ist.


Wie Oberchefe schon schrieb: Die Adresse ist eigentlich nicht zur händischen Vergabe vorgesehen und eigentlich wird die vom Rechner selbst vergeben, wenn er keinen DHCP-Server findet. Habe das bei mir gerade mal nachgestellt:





oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wo ich jetzt ins Schwimmen komme ist die Frage, warum der Siemens Starter eine Verbindung zum CU aufbauen kann, da am IPC für die im Starter konfigurierte PG Schnittstelle eine IP aus dem Bereich 192.168.1.X mit Subnetz 255.255.255.0 konfiguriert ist, was ja nun gar nicht zu der IP vom CU passt. Aber es wird, zumindest für mich, noch kurioser. Verbindet man IPC und CU direkt über ein Ethernet-Kabel kann der Starter keine Verbindung herstellen, setzt man aber einen Switch dazwischen funktioniert es. Meine Frage ist jetzt WARUM?



Die Starter-Software ist vermutlich auf dem IPC?
Kann es sein, daß die direkt über die MAC-Adresse geht und vom IP-Level unabhängig agiert?
Ob der CU per IP gefunden würde, könntest Du ja über einen PING testen.

Dass das mit einem direkten Kabel nicht funktioniert: Kann es sein, daß die vorliegende Hardware kein Auto-Crossover kann? Versuch es mal mit einem Cross-Over-Kabel.



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ergänzend sei noch erwähnt, dass eine zweite Netzwerkschnittstelle ebenfalls eine IP aus dem Netz 192.168.1.X hat, was gar nicht geht (Obwohl, das was die hier machen geht sogar) und geändert werden muss. Die Buskommunikation mit dem CU320 erfolgt via Profinet über eine EL6631. Auch hier ist die IP aus dem Netz 192.168.1.X


Wo gibt es eine zweite Schnittstelle?
Und warum kann man der keine andere IP geben?

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Dezember 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> ist an dem switch noch was anderes dran oder nur die beiden Teilnehmer (IPC und CU)?


Zunächst nur der CU und der IPC, aber dann auch mal ein Programmier Laptop.


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> 
> Wie Oberchefe schon schrieb: Die Adresse ist eigentlich nicht zur händischen Vergabe vorgesehen und eigentlich wird die vom Rechner selbst vergeben, wenn er keinen DHCP-Server findet. Habe das bei mir gerade mal nachgestellt:


Danke, das war mir schon bewusst, deswegen finde ich die am CU vergebene IP ja als nicht optimal.


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Die Starter-Software ist vermutlich auf dem IPC?
> Kann es sein, daß die direkt über die MAC-Adresse geht und vom IP-Level unabhängig agiert?
> Ob der CU per IP gefunden würde, könntest Du ja über einen PING testen.


Ja, die Software ist auf dem IPC.
Das war auch meine Vermutung, aber dann ist das unterschiedliche Verhalten mit und ohne Switch noch seltsam.


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Dass das mit einem direkten Kabel nicht funktioniert: Kann es sein, daß die vorliegende Hardware kein Auto-Crossover kann? Versuch es mal mit einem Cross-Over-Kabel.


Der IPC sollte das eigentlich beherrschen, ist im Handbuch leider nicht erwähnt (oder ich seh es nicht), aber ich schau mal, wenn ich Zeit und ein Kabel finde, das ich es probiere.


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Wo gibt es eine zweite Schnittstelle?
> Und warum kann man der keine andere IP geben?


Der IPC hat vier Ethernet Schnittstellen, wobei die vierte für EtherCAT ist. Die erste und zweite hat hier wohl jemand aus Unwissenheit ins selbe IP-Netz konfiguriert, das werde ich aber noch ändern.


----------



## ChristophD (9 Dezember 2021)

169.254.XXX.XXX ist die Default Adresse der X127 bei der CU320
Warum?
Einschalten, PC dran hängen, Finden sich
Also ohne in den IP Einstellungen zu fummeln oder erst zu suchen welche IP die CU den nun hat.


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Dezember 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> 169.254.XXX.XXX ist die Default Adresse der X127 bei der CU320
> Warum?
> Einschalten, PC dran hängen, Finden sich
> Also ohne in den IP Einstellungen zu fummeln oder erst zu suchen welche IP die CU den nun hat.


Das ist klar, weil im Auslieferungszustand DHCP (vermutlich) aktiv ist. Die Frage ist nur, warum wird der CU an einem Ethernetanschluss gefunden, der eine IP aus einem völlig anderen Netz hat und warum nur, wenn ein Switch dazwischen hängt.


----------



## ChristophD (9 Dezember 2021)

die kiste kann kein DHCP, die IP ist fest eingestellt von Werk aus


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Dezember 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> die kiste kann kein DHCP, die IP ist fest eingestellt von Werk aus


Äh, möchtest Du die Aussage nochmals überdenken?


----------



## ChristophD (9 Dezember 2021)

nein will ich nicht 
DHCP Einstellung anbieten ist schön nur wenn es nicht funktioniert (zumindest in unserem netz hat es das nie) kann man sich das auch sparen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Dezember 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Äh, möchtest Du die Aussage nochmals überdenken?


Da steht doch DHCP aus ( wie ChristophD schreibt )


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da steht doch DHCP aus ( wie ChristophD schreibt )


Er schrieb aber, das der CU das nicht kann und das kann er, zumindest laut Starter schon.
Aber das alles ist eigentlich nicht wichtig.
Ich werde, sobald ich Zeit finde, mal testen, ob, wie von @JSEngineering angemerkt, das unterschiedliche Verhalten mit und ohne Switch an einer fehlenden Auto MDI-X Unterstützung liegt.
Was aber für mich immer noch rätselhaft ist, ist, wieso ich an einer Ethernetschnittstelle im Netz 192.168.1.X einen über einen Switch angeschlossenen Teilnehmer "aus" dem Netz 169.254.X.X erreichen kann.


----------



## ChristophD (9 Dezember 2021)

eventuell weil deine Schnittstelle auf TCPIP.AUTO steht bzw. stand , dann wird automatisch eine passende IP an dem Adapter gesetzt
Einfach mal IPConfig/all ausführen und schauen welche IP alle für die Adapter da sind


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Dezember 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> eventuell weil deine Schnittstelle auf TCPIP.AUTO steht bzw. stand , dann wird automatisch eine passende IP an dem Adapter gesetzt
> Einfach mal IPConfig/all ausführen und schauen welche IP alle für die Adapter da sind


Super, das könnte es sein, danke. Bin leider Siemens Laie und konnte mir das nicht erklären, werde mal bei Gelegenheit nachsehen.
Allerdings wird er wohl eher eine passende IP hinzufügen und nicht die vorhandene ersetzen, da die sonstige Kommunikation, wenn noch weitere Teilnehmer am Switch hängen, läuft


----------



## ChristophD (9 Dezember 2021)

korrekt sie wird hinzugefügt.
In windows kann eine Netzwerkschnittstelle quasi beliebig viele IP Gleichzeitig haben


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Dezember 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> korrekt sie wird hinzugefügt.
> In windows kann eine Netzwerkschnittstelle quasi beliebig viele IP Gleichzeitig haben


Ich kenn mich mit Netzwerken halbwegs aus und wusste das, aber, wieso auch immer, bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass ein anderes Programm auch eine IP hinzufügen könnte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Dezember 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit Netzwerken halbwegs aus und wusste das, aber, wieso auch immer, bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass ein anderes Programm auch eine IP hinzufügen könnte.


Das macht TIA Portal doch auch ganz gerne


----------



## Michitronik (15 Dezember 2021)

Das sind die so genannten Temporären IP-Adressen. Sind aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Gerade eben in größeren Anlagen, wenn Teilnehmer mal nicht vorhanden sind und dann wiederkehren und sich eine TIA Portal die IP gekrallt hat. Hier eine Screenshot, von der Schnittstelleneigenschaft aus dem TIA Portal, wo man einsehen kann, welche IP Adressen sich das Portal für dieses Projekt selbst gegeben hat. Hier kann man sie auch wieder löschen.



Wo sie beim Starter hinterleg sind und wie man sie prüfen kann, weiß ich nicht.

Übrigens ist Linux auch in der Lage mehrere IP Adressen an einem NIC (Netzwerkinterface) zu betreiben. Habe bei einem Linux auch schon mal DHCP und zwei feste IP Adressen auf einem NIC konfiguriert. DHCP um in bestimmten Umgebungen automatisch eine IP-Adresse samt Gateway Information zu beziehen.

Das Handbuch offenbart, dass X127 keine Auto-MDI(x) beherrscht.


Wenn der IPC auch kein Auto-MDI(x) kann, dann brauchst du ein Crossoverkabel für eine Verbindung.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Dezember 2021)

Michitronik schrieb:


> Das Handbuch offenbart, dass X127 keine Auto-MDI(x) beherrscht.
> Anhang anzeigen 58045
> 
> Wenn der IPC auch kein Auto-MDI(x) kann, dann brauchst du ein Crossoverkabel für eine Verbindung.


Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich gebe zu, ich habe nicht im Handbuch vom CU nachgesehen, bei Beckhoff steht leider keine Info dazu, oder ich finde sie nicht. Ich habe mit der Anlage nur indirekt zu tun und ein Kollege hatte das Problem. Ich werde mal die Treibereinstellungen kontrollieren wenn ich an die Anlage komme, teilweise kann man ja da das Auto-MDIx Ein-/ausschalten.
Peinlich ist nur, dass ich mich mit Netzwerken einigermaßen auskenne und nicht selber auf die Auto-MDIx Problematik gekommen bin.


----------

